# long shot very long shot buttt



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im getting 2 piraya and getting one more (eventually) i will have a very natural tank any tips or info to help will be appreciated thanks in advance, ps don't laugh at me


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

It is my understanding that slightly warmer temperatures than normal, say 82 degrees and live feeder fish are very helpful in producing a mating pair. For my experience, it has been pure luck because i have done nothing out of the ordinary to have my piranhas breed and moreover, I have had several different pairs breed at different times and in different aquariums.

ps. try to keep your tank as clean and as natural as you can!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

gunna no do the feeder thing but the other thing i will and i think im going to simulate dry and wet seasons by changing water levels and temp :nod:

thanks for the input


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

And get some black water extract to.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so that means no carbon







and i am going to use natural sunlight becuse its near a wondow the tank :nod:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You should try it in a room that nobody goes in. I find that privacy helps a sh*t ton. Good luck


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

just wanna wish u good luck man hope this works out for u


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks everyone im going to try to plant the tank in the front and sides to give them a lil sanctuary lol if i ever get eggs i will hatch them and have a piraya giveaway


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id look for info on where there from water conditions ... and then try an duplicate it and for feeders you could try fish that naturally live with them (in nature)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im going to have tetras and stuff in with them from there water :nod: i will try to find out there water parameters anyone have a linkkkkk


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

who was it who had piraya egg which wernt fertilised?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

On another site, which I won't mention, there was a guy who had an in depth walk through of how he was breeding serras. He added all kinds of beneficial breeding stuff to the tank, but one thing I found very very interesting, was his simulation of wet dry season. He would literally lower the water level down BELOW 5" (he took pictures) and would leave the piranha like that for 3 weeks. He goes on and on and I can't possibly put it all on here, but as someone who has NO idea at least I can tell you that a guy who was very succesful at breeding a hard-to-breed species, one of his tactics was that wet/dry season you are talking about.

Kyle


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Kyle2154 said:


> On another site, which I won't mention, there was a guy who had an in depth walk through of how he was breeding serras. He added all kinds of beneficial breeding stuff to the tank, but one thing I found very very interesting, was his simulation of wet dry season. He would literally lower the water level down BELOW 5" (he took pictures) and would leave the piranha like that for 3 weeks. He goes on and on and I can't possibly put it all on here, but as someone who has NO idea at least I can tell you that a guy who was very succesful at breeding a hard-to-breed species, one of his tactics was that wet/dry season you are talking about.
> 
> Kyle


I'd love to read that info or see some pictures of that process?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i think i no what site you are talking about :rasp: someone had pre spawning behavior and im not sure if they bred or not but it was with piraya and im going to pretty much follow what they did thanks eveyone :nod:


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Good luck man, people always want to hide info on how to breed, but the way I look at it is if a couple people can figure it out it will just up the supply so we don't gotta pay $500 a fish anymore. Best of luck man. I don't think we are talking about the same site, this guy was deffidentally breeding serra's, pm me and I'll shoot ya the link.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

im glad to know i dont live too far from bob351! Good Luck


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

:laugh: thanks


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

chances of breeding a pirayais slim....what size tank and how many!? goig to try with my future caribas. going as natural as possible


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> chances of breeding a pirayais slim....what size tank and how many!? goig to try with my future caribas. going as natural as possible


2 geting one more in the future and its a 120 i no how someone did it im pretty much copying him so we shal see


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Breeding P. piraya.......slim chance, but not impossible. Sooner or later if conditions are met for the fishes needs they will breed. Problem is, most expect it to happen immediately. That's not how it works.

About the breeding Serrasalmus species. You are refering to S. maculatus, those are considered prolific spawners like P. nattereri. They have been bred in captivity numerous times and a few articles published in books about the breeding. I carry a few of those articles at OPEFE. If the species is predisposed to spawn, they will if conditions are met. As reported for P. nattereri, once they breed they will continue to do so if the conditions permit. With the Serrasalmus species, its a matter of allowing them to go through their mating ritual which can be and is very violent.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

if I were you I would go planted with driftwood. so they can have privacy


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah man if your just going for breeding and not beeing able to look at the fish i would thro lots of decor around the glass to give them lots of privcy Good luck man can wait to see some baby piraya


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Sangre_Roja said:


> And get some black water extract to.


agree :nod:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Instant amazon is a lot better than BWE due to the fact it has a ton more minerals in it, and is designed just for breeding purposes and health of the fish. Use peat instead of BWE, works better IMO.


----------

